# Another SAD chat room??



## StrangerHere (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone know of an online chatroom that's about social anxiety and such? I'm wondering for times when I log in here and no one's there, or there are 20 people and they're all talking about gaming or something.  
I especially mean being able to talk about what's going on that day :sigh with people who have similar issues.
thanks.


----------

